# WWE Universal Title: Roman Reigns vs. Seth "Freakin" Rollins



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

If this match is anything like their match at *Money In The Bank 2016* it will be a banger.


----------



## DrewWrestlingFan (Sep 7, 2021)

Love the Shield


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Heel vs Heel with a ton of potential to be a good match up.


----------



## Kentucky34 (Sep 30, 2015)

Come on Seth.


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

On the one hand I really want Seth to win this.

On the other hand, if he takes the Universal Championship to RAW we'll be stuck with the red belt again and I so, so prefer it being blue.


----------



## VodooPimpin (Oct 10, 2021)

I feel like the actual wrestling will be pretty good as both guys are good. Pretty sure it will end in a spear


----------



## Garmonbozia (Jan 30, 2013)

Rollins wins.

Reigns enters the royal rumble match and wins.

Acknowledge it.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Return of the Kingslayer imminent.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm so looking forward to this match. I obviously love Seth Rollins so would like to see him win even though I never envisioned him to be the one to end Reigns' huge title reign. I guess we'll just see what happens.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

I am expecting a title change


----------



## postmoderno (May 19, 2020)

This is one of a few matches I'm looking forward to on the show, but I'm not sure if I can picture Seth winning. Not that I think he shouldn't be in that place, but I don't really feel like he's been properly built up in recent events to seem like the one to finally dethrone Roman. It might have made more sense if he had come out on top after a long storyline with Edge, but not really right now, when it's been a bit since he's been in a meaningful feud. It would seem very anticlimactic to me.

That's the well understood predicament the WWE has gotten themselves into with Reigns. Booking themselves into a corner.


----------



## baddass 6969 (Oct 16, 2003)

To be honest I feel like the deck is stacked against Reigns here, 
1. He's never defeated Seth Rollins
2. Uso's are banned from ringside
3. He has Brock breathing down his neck ( semi)
4. He just turned his back on Paul Heyman a month ago, and Paul never got his revenge. 

I genuinely see Roman winning, and Brock losing his title.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

No way Roman loses with the build to this. Seth has outsmarted and punked him repeatedly.


----------



## bmack086 (Aug 21, 2015)

All indications are they still want Roman vs. Brock at WM, right? I’d do all time fuckery. Roman costs Brock his title, Brock retaliates by costing Roman. Roman & Brock both end up in the Rumble with one of them winning, the other wins the Chamber.

They both go after Seth, setting up a triple threat match, rich in history, dating back to 2015. 🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## FrankieDs316 (12 mo ago)

Roman for the win. If he loses this match I except him to be in the rumble and win that.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Clique said:


> If this match is anything like their match at *Money In The Bank 2016* it will be a banger.


That was a great match indeed and I liked how Reigns worked as a heel in it.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Dolorian said:


> That was a great match indeed and I liked how Reigns worked as a heel in it.


The storytelling was at the forefront of this match which made it a greater experience.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

Great match last night, MOTN. You've got to give credit to Rollins man, he carried that thing and shined all the way through.


----------

